# Sigma 70-300mm macro  vs canon ef 75-300mm,which is better?



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey guys ,which one  is better?

Sigma 70-300mm f4-5.6 DG MACRO vs Canon EF 75-300MM 1:4-5.6 III [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] anyone...


----------



## nac (Apr 22, 2015)

Both are not IS version. Why you want a tele zoom with no IS on it? Already, you seem to have 75-300 
I would prefer to stick with 55-250 if budget is the problem.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

nac said:


> Both are not IS version. Why you want a tele zoom with no IS on it? Already, you seem to have 75-300
> I would prefer to stick with 55-250 if budget is the problem.



My friend  want to exchange his sigma with my canon ....so i want  to know which one is better


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] which one is better, should i exchange?


----------



## nac (Apr 22, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> My friend  want to exchange his sigma with my canon ....so i want  to know which one is better





TechnoBOY said:


> @nac  which one is better, should i exchange?


Those who have first hand experience should comment on this. If you guys are just exchanging to use it for a while, then fine. Go ahead, and exchange it. If this is gonna be permanent, I think I am not sure. If I had to, I would ask for Sigma + some money for this exchange.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

nac said:


> Those who have first hand experience should comment on this. If you guys are just exchanging to use it for a while, then fine. Go ahead, and exchange it. If this is gonna be permanent, I think I am not sure. If I had to, I would ask for Sigma + some money for this exchange.



So you  saying canon is better


----------



## nac (Apr 22, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> So you  saying canon is better


No, I'm sayin' Canon has better resale value. I don't think there would be a big difference in image quality between those two.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

nac said:


> No, I'm sayin' Canon has better resale value. I don't think there would be a big difference in image quality between those two.



So you know about the focus speed etc..


----------



## nac (Apr 22, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> So you know about the focus speed etc..


Nope. I have no idea about that. 
Since its your friend, and seem to be interested in this exchange. Why don't borrow his lens for a week or so and test it? You will have experience with both the lenses and judge whether you wanna keep it or exchange it.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

nac said:


> Nope. I have no idea about that.
> Since its your friend, and seem to be interested in this exchange. Why don't borrow his lens for a week or so and test it? You will have experience with both the lenses and judge whether you wanna keep it or exchange it.



Sure,But i think he uses lot his lens.
Will ask him.the reason he is saying to exchange is because he dont like how the lens look.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2015)

sigma 70-300 is good lens to start...as both are non IS but sigma one have 1:2 macro capability i would go with sigma


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> sigma 70-300 is good lens to start...as both are non IS but sigma one have 1:2 macro capability i would go with sigma



What about the price


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2015)

price maybe sigma cost 7-8k and canon cost almost double


----------

